# [KERNEL] [drivers/serial/8250.ko] undefined!

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de recompiler mon noyau 2.6.21-xen et obtiens cette erreur :

 *Quote:*   

>   LD      init/built-in.o
> 
>   LD      vmlinux
> 
>   SYSMAP  System.map
> ...

 

Je n'arrive pas à trouver ce qu'il faut désactiver dans mon make menuconfig. A quoi correspond ce 8250.ko ? Pouvez vous m'aider ???

Merci

----------

## boozo

'alute

c'est relatif aux ports "série" ; cherche vers là : Devices Drivers > Character devices > Serial drivers

----------

